# Keith Lake Fishing Report



## Deputy U.S. Marshal (Jul 6, 2006)

Arrived at dark thirty to find the lake as slick as glass. Tried to fish the back ponds but found no water to fish. Hit the main lake and after bouncing around for a few hours found the big ones. Ended up landing 10 and only keeping 2. My biggest problem was finding one that was not too big to keep. The biggest of the day hit the scale at 13 pounds and 32 inches. 

All fish were caught on New Penny Gulps with a red lead head. Water color was awful and all the bites were soft.


----------



## Too Tall (May 21, 2004)

Nice catch Deputy.


----------



## Texxan1 (Dec 31, 2004)

Man those are some FAT fish!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CajunBob (Feb 24, 2008)

Nice fish look's like you had a great day.


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

Great fish.......


----------



## jjtroutkiller (Jan 28, 2005)

Did you by chance go to LSU?:rotfl: Nice pics and sounds like a great day on the water.


----------



## Muddy (Dec 25, 2007)

Nice fish. Glad somebody is catching some good fish around here. It's been tough. Good Job.


----------



## Mullet (May 21, 2004)

*Kl*

"My biggest problem was finding one that was not too big to keep"

Nice problem to have.
Great looking fish. WTG.

At the risk of sounding dumb...Where is Keith Lake?


----------



## Texxan1 (Dec 31, 2004)

Its off of sabine


----------



## General CoolBro (Jun 13, 2005)

Nice pics and report. Congrats on a good day.

GCB


----------



## Txfirenfish (Jan 8, 2005)

good report. but didnt you mean east bay?


----------



## MsAddicted (Jan 25, 2005)

Nice reds! They sure look fat and healthy!

They finish whatever they were doing in the keith lake channel finally? I was there late last summer and it was completely lined with sections of huge pipe both sides.


----------



## duck44 (Feb 7, 2006)

that is great news now I just need to find the time to go. Maybe daylight savings time will help the cause.


----------



## sabine lake hustler (Dec 17, 2007)

Getting it done on kiethlake! Fat redfish!! they are catching flounders and trout in the main Cut. i had some friends did really well Sunday! they caught alot of throwback flounders but scraped up 14 keepers. all caught on gulp swimming mullet. what are you running? when i'm in keith lake i'm usually in a white g3 175 coastal and when i'm in the main lake i'll be in a century 2101. we are catching fish in that dirty *** water. seems like it's not bothering them!


----------



## sabine lake hustler (Dec 17, 2007)

all those big pipes were courtesy of duck hunters, same thing going on in Bridge city. they are building up alot of the land with dredge material and growing that grass ducks like on them. last time i was out seems like they stop. just see a few airboats inspecting and stuff now and then.


----------



## Deputy U.S. Marshal (Jul 6, 2006)

Sabine Lake Hustler,
I am in a 18 foot shallow sport. You cannot miss me, look for the LSU flag and that's me.


----------



## mikey19 (Aug 10, 2005)

nice fish and report..!!!!!!!...................and a great looking flag to boot!!!!!!!!


----------



## TimOub007 (Jun 10, 2005)

sabine lake hustler said:


> all those big pipes were courtesy of duck hunters, same thing going on in Bridge city. they are building up alot of the land with dredge material and growing that grass ducks like on them. last time i was out seems like they stop. just see a few airboats inspecting and stuff now and then.


That couldn't be farther from the truth. The companies that are building the LNG terminals in Sabine Pass are laying two 72" (I think) pipelines through the middle of the Keith Lake chain of lakes, across the GIWW, and up through Taylor's Bayou.

Since they are ruining so much wetlands in the process, they have to spend a lot of money attempting to "fix" what they tore up. They actually had a large section of huntable property in the marsh off limits this season due to this construction.

So no, it is not the duck hunters causing that.

Glad people are catching fish. Hoping I can get out on the water soon.

T


----------



## dukslayr (Jul 13, 2006)

TimOub007 said:


> That couldn't be farther from the truth. The companies that are building the LNG terminals in Sabine Pass are laying two 72" (I think) pipelines through the middle of the Keith Lake chain of lakes, across the GIWW, and up through Taylor's Bayou.
> 
> Since they are ruining so much wetlands in the process, they have to spend a lot of money attempting to "fix" what they tore up. They actually had a large section of huntable property in the marsh off limits this season due to this construction.
> 
> ...


Thanks for not making me type that.

The economy wants business, but that has come with the degredation of our wetlands.

Dont blame the hunters.


----------



## tokavi (May 6, 2006)

Mullet said:


> "My biggest problem was finding one that was not too big to keep"
> 
> Nice problem to have.
> Great looking fish. WTG.
> ...


Keith Lake, Let's see it's in a place that doesn't exist and you can only find it with a compass that doesn't work. LOL


----------



## MsAddicted (Jan 25, 2005)

dukslayr said:


> Dont blame the hunters.


No, we all know its not the hunters. Nobody has that kind of money and clout except for BIG business.

Thanks for the updates though, appreciate it.


----------



## pocfan (Mar 6, 2006)

You gotta like a guy with LSU colors flying on the boat.


----------

